# RCI response to COVID-19



## wackymother (Mar 15, 2020)

*Travel/Cancel Information*
RCI is committed to providing you maximum flexibility at this uncertain time. Please see adjustments to our current cancel policy as you consider how to proceed with your travel plans.
You may cancel confirmed points and weeks reservations at this time that have a check-in date through April 5, 2020 and receive an exchange fee credit for a future reservation. Exchange fee credit valid through June 30, 2020 to rebook a future reservation. Your travel may occur after June 30, 2020 date, but must still be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points used. If your reservation is for travel after April 5, 2020, please check RCI.com for future updates.
*Please contact our experienced vacation guides for assistance at 1-317-805-8000 (RCI Weeks), 1-317-805-9941 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM or chat with us on RCI.com*
We understand that this is a time of uncertainty and we encourage you, as always, to review all advisories before you travel.
We realize travel is important to you and at the heart of what we do. As we continue to monitor the situation we are committed to keeping you informed.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 16, 2020)

I just canceled a March 27 to April 3 booking in Bethel Maine.   *(1)* - I am in Canada and our government is recommending to limit out of country travel to essential travel only; and  *(2)* - it was a ski trip to Sunday River and they closed the hill yesterday.

The RCI notice wasn't 100% clear on how to cancel and left the impression it was neccessary to call.   I am still not clear on whether you will get the appropriate credit if you cancel online.   *HOWEVER, I can positively report* that you can cancel via the online _Live Chat _function. If you click on live chat you get put in an online que which lasted about 10 minutes to establish a link to an agent. Once connected the transaction was completed with 2-3 minutes. Much more efficient that the phone.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> I just canceled a March 27 to April 3 booking in Bethel Maine.   *(1)* - I am in Canada and our government is recommending to limit out of country travel to essential travel only; and  *(2)* - it was a ski trip to Sunday River and they closed the hill yesterday.
> 
> The RCI notice wasn't 100% clear on how to cancel and left the impression it was neccessary to call.   I am still not clear on whether you will get the appropriate credit if you cancel online.   *HOWEVER, I can positively report* that you can cancel via the online _Live Chat _function. If you click on live chat you get put in an online que which lasted about 10 minutes to establish a link to an agent. Once connected the transaction was completed with 2-3 minutes. Much more efficient that the phone.



Thanks so much! I have to cancel a booking too and was wondering how to go about it.


----------



## JudyH (Mar 16, 2020)

11:45 am. 44 people ahead on live chat! But the phone answered after 11/2 hours. Nice helpful agent. Got credit for $ and 35 TPUs back. Have to rebook by June 30 and for me, travel by June 2021.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2020)

I just saw this on another thread.  I currently have an exchange booked for my sister and bil with a check in date of April 11.  Guess I'll be waiting to see if RCI extends the date on their policy.  I'm pretty sure my sister is going to cancel this trip.  She's trying to find out what the airline will do for her.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Mar 16, 2020)

JudyH said:


> 11:45 am. 44 people ahead on live chat! But the phone answered after 11/2 hours. Nice helpful agent. Got credit for $ and 35 TPUs back. Have to rebook by June 30 and for me, travel by June 2021.



I was #3 in que and I got connected in 5 to 10 minutes to connect.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 16, 2020)

We have 2 extra vacations scheduled for for May29.  Hoping we can travel then but not overly confident of that.  Wonder if they are doing anything for the cash buyers at this point.


----------



## Judy (Mar 16, 2020)

I just found this on RCI's website:  
*Travel/Cancel Information*

RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. Please see adjustments to our current cancel policy as you consider how to proceed with your travel plans:

You may cancel confirmed points and weeks reservations that have a check-in date up to 30 days in advance and receive an exchange fee credit for a future reservation. Exchange fee credit will be valid for 3 months from your cancelation date to rebook a new reservation. Your travel may occur after this time, but must be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points originally used. Please note that hotel, rental car, cruise, and activities cancel policies are based on the individual provider and are not included in the RCI exchange cancel policy adjustments.

*We’re committed to supporting as many of our members as quickly as possible during this unprecedented time and are experiencing very high call volume at this time. If your reservation is within the next 30 days call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks), 1-877-7476 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM or chat with us on RCI.com* If travel is greater than 30 days away, please check RCI.com for future updates.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2020)

I just did live chat to cancel an April 4 reservation. It went very smoothly.


----------



## Judy (Mar 16, 2020)

I am concerned about this statement:  "Your travel may occur after this time, but must be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points originally used."  I don't know which deposit was used to book the exchange I need to cancel, so I don't know when it expires.  I have an account of scraps left over from exchanges, but none of them has the same relation number as the exchange I need to cancel.  I need to figure out when my substitute "travel may occur" before I cancel.  Does anyone know how to do that without calling?


----------



## travel maniac (Mar 16, 2020)

I did a live chat - took 20-25 minutes from logging in to refund of exchange fees and TPU


----------



## littlestar (Mar 16, 2020)

I cancelled something at a Disney resort for the end of March with a rep about an hour ago but no exchange fee credit is showing when I go to rebook?  How long does the credit take to show up?


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2020)

Judy said:


> I am concerned about this statement:  "Your travel may occur after this time, but must be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points originally used."  I don't know which deposit was used to book the exchange I need to cancel, so I don't know when it expires.  I have an account of scraps left over from exchanges, but none of them has the same relation number as the exchange I need to cancel.  I need to figure out when my substitute "travel may occur" before I cancel.  Does anyone know how to do that without calling?



Can you see it under the existing exchange itself? If you go to confirmed exchanges, then look at the one you are going to be canceling, it says where the deposit came from. Like I can see that my next exchange came from a July 2019 week at my home resort. For another exchange, I can see that it came from a combined exchange.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2020)

littlestar said:


> I cancelled something at a Disney resort for the end of March with a rep about an hour ago but no exchange fee credit is showing when I go to rebook?  How long does the credit take to show up?



I see my credit under Manage Deposits > Weeks You've Already Deposited. The first one says I have a $239 credit.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 16, 2020)

wackymother said:


> I see my credit under Manage Deposits > Weeks You've Already Deposited. The first one says I have a $239 credit.


My account is via the Wyndham portal.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 16, 2020)

littlestar said:


> My account is via the Wyndham portal.



Ah. Sorry, I can't help then. Mine is just a regular RCI account.


----------



## Judy (Mar 16, 2020)

wackymother said:


> Can you see it under the existing exchange itself? If you go to confirmed exchanges, then look at the one you are going to be canceling, it says where the deposit came from. Like I can see that my next exchange came from a July 2019 week at my home resort. For another exchange, I can see that it came from a combined exchange.



This is what I see under the existing exchange:                          

*Deposit Details*

*Deposit Credits*
Resort Name:

                        DEPOSIT CREDIT                                                  
                        Relation:                                    
                        00060                         

                        Start Date:                         

                                                         --                         

                        BR(s):                         

                                                                                                  --                                                                                                                        

                        Unit Number:                         

                        --                         

                        Max Occ/Privacy:                         

                        --/--                         

                        Kitchen Type:                         

                                                                                                  --                                                                                                                        

                        Interval/Year::                         

                        --                         

Deposit Trading Power:

                        8                                                  

I thought that the 00060 might be where the deposit came from, but it doesn't match anything currently in my account.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2020)

Judy said:


> This is what I see under the existing exchange:
> 
> *Deposit Details*
> 
> ...



I think that's points used from a combined deposit. 

BTW, the exchange that I cancelled now has an expiration date of December 2020, so those points will definitely have to be recombined with some scraps to extend the deposit. I'm not at all sure that the original deposit I used had that December 2020 expiration date.


----------



## Judy (Mar 17, 2020)

wackymother said:


> BTW, the exchange that I cancelled now has an expiration date of December 2020, so those points will definitely have to be recombined with some scraps to extend the deposit. I'm not at all sure that the original deposit I used had that December 2020 expiration date.


If you combine the cancelled exchange with scraps, will the exchange fee credit also be extended?


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2020)

Judy said:


> If you combine the cancelled exchange with scraps, will the exchange fee credit also be extended?



I don't think so. The exchange fee credit seems to be only till the end of June. You have to make the exchange before June 30. You don't have to TRAVEL before June 30, but you have to make the exchange before then.


----------



## bendadin (Mar 17, 2020)

Personally I don't know how they are getting away with not refunding the exchange fee IF the resort is closed. 

I canceled something because the resort was closed and immediately picked something up with that exchange certificate (though I apparently have three of them on there.) So I wonder if the system will grab that first. So is this going to be a circular exchange fee that gets applied, canceled, applied, canceled as this rolls on.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 17, 2020)

I got a rep that explained the credited exchange fee was like a coupon and a rep has to apply it once we make a match.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Ski-Dad said:


> I just canceled a March 27 to April 3 booking in Bethel Maine.   *(1)* - I am in Canada and our government is recommending to limit out of country travel to essential travel only; and  *(2)* - it was a ski trip to Sunday River and they closed the hill yesterday.
> 
> The RCI notice wasn't 100% clear on how to cancel and left the impression it was neccessary to call.   I am still not clear on whether you will get the appropriate credit if you cancel online.   *HOWEVER, I can positively report* that you can cancel via the online _Live Chat _function. If you click on live chat you get put in an online que which lasted about 10 minutes to establish a link to an agent. Once connected the transaction was completed with 2-3 minutes. Much more efficient that the phone.


I found out the hard way that in order to cancel and get the credit you need to call.  I cancelled a timeshare online, but when I didn't see a credit for re-booking I called.  I was told at that point that I'd need to contact Customer Service since I was calling on the weekend while they were closed.  I didn't pick up from the online RCI notice that I had to call, but I guess that was my fault.  I'm just hoping that Customer Service can fix this for me as there is a week I would like to re-book.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 22, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Personally I don't know how they are getting away with not refunding the exchange fee IF the Resort is closed.




Everyone expects the companies to bear all expense.  What do you think their exchange fee covers?   It’s RCI’s overhead to market your week and connect you to another week.   They did that.   They have no more control over Covid 19 than you do.

Nevertheless most companies are making huge accommodations.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 22, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Personally I don't know how they are getting away with not refunding the exchange fee IF the resort is closed.



This doesn't have to do with a timeshare, or timeshare company, just an example of why fees may not be refunded.

My nephew and his wife own a gorgeous wedding venue in Missouri.  They haven't been open long, less than two years, but they are doing very well.  During their "season" they are completely booked up, and sometimes booked into the next year. With the restrictions of number of people that can be in one place this has meant some major changes in bookings. Originally the max number was 50, just recently it was lowered to 10.  It sounds like most of their customers have been understanding and as flexible as they can be.  However there was one customer who demanded a full refund.  My nephew offered to do a smaller wedding on the same date with a larger reception (at nephew's cost) at a later date, or to move the entire wedding to a later date.  He explained that if he had to provide refunds to everyone he would be out of business and then no one could be married there ever.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 1, 2020)

RCI site now says they will give an exchange fee credit valid for 180 days from the date you cancel but now they don't say whether or not you get your TPUs back.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2020)

abbekit said:


> RCI site now says they will give an exchange fee credit valid for 180 days from the date you cancel but now they don't say whether or not you get your TPUs back.


I cancelled today.  I got my tpu's back, and a credit good until September -booked by September I don't remember the exact day.  The points or tpu's returned would not get an extension and could expire earlier if they would have.  This was a reservation with a guest cert and they gave me credit for the guest cert.

The guest cert is listed as exchange balance and the exchange fee as a coupon balance.


----------



## vasselle (Apr 1, 2020)

_Your travel may occur after this time, but must be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points originally used._

Does anyone know what would happen if the TP used for a vacation beginning May 16th but expiring May 31, 2020 is cancelled? Does that mean I would have to use the week by May 31st even if no one is taking reservations or governments are saying not to travel due to COVID-19? I see that I can pay $146 for deposit protection up until the date of my trip, but again I have no idea when the points would expire if cancelled.

Anyone have any answers?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 1, 2020)

I think you would either have to extend the deposit or combine it with something else.


----------



## vasselle (Apr 1, 2020)

vasselle said:


> _Your travel may occur after this time, but must be within the expiration of either your deposited week or RCI Points originally used._
> 
> Does anyone know what would happen if the TP used for a vacation beginning May 16th but expiring May 31, 2020 is cancelled? Does that mean I would have to use the week by May 31st even if no one is taking reservations or governments are saying not to travel due to COVID-19? I see that I can pay $146 for deposit protection up until the date of my trip, but again I have no idea when the points would expire if cancelled.
> 
> Anyone have any answers?


Here's what I got as an answer from RCI:
We understand that members are concerned about the status of their vacation time and we are monitoring the situation closely. Currently, we are focused on our members who are scheduled to check in within the next 30 days for both domestic and international travel. Please contact us 30 days from check in for an update to the cancel policy. We encourage you to keep your reservation until this time. Once cancelled within the time period, we will be offering the opportunity to extend your deposit's expiration date for our standard extension rates.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Yes they return the points or trading power  but are not extending the original expiration dates for those.  If you need to extend those you have to pay to do so.  If you have already extended once, I don't believe they will allow you to extend trading power units or wyndham points twice.  If you have trading power units you may be able to combine if you have another deposit which would extend them either 1 year or 2 years depending on how much you pay.


----------



## klynn (Apr 4, 2020)

What happens if I don't cancel my exchanges for April 19 and 26 and the resorts are closed? Will my reservations automatically get cancelled and will I get a refund or still an exchange credit?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 4, 2020)

klynn said:


> What happens if I don't cancel my exchanges for April 19 and 26 and the resorts are closed? Will my reservations automatically get cancelled and will I get a refund or still an exchange credit?


Happened to me: first RCI sent me an email telling me the 2 resorts were closed and my exchanges were cancelled. They weren't cancelled in my RCI acct, so I called and was told I had to cancel the exchanges myself. I didn't, hoping to extend the date of re-exchange another month, but at end of month RCI cancelled for me.  I got my TPU's back and I received an exchange credit. I had purchased the trade power protection and was told they'd refunded that amount to my credit card. But so far they haven't refunded the trade power insurance, and I'll probably have to call and follow up eventually on that part of it.


----------



## Judith Frye (Apr 15, 2020)

That's what I was wondering about - if I paid for trade power protection, do I get that cost refunded?  Laurie hadn't seen it yet as of 4/4, has anyone successfully seen that credit? Any advice about how best to ensure it comes through? Thanks to all! Missing annual St. Maarten trip in May!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Judith Frye said:


> That's what I was wondering about - if I paid for trade power protection, do I get that cost refunded?  Laurie hadn't seen it yet as of 4/4, has anyone successfully seen that credit? Any advice about how best to ensure it comes through? Thanks to all! Missing annual St. Maarten trip in May!


Also check if you have it as a credit with RCI.  You may have to make a pretend reservation and then see what it shows you as available funds to pay.  I had an exchange with a guest cert.  The exchange fee was refunded as a coupon (with expiration date although it isn't listed) and an account credit (no expiration date) for the guest cert.  The account credit can be used for anything including membership and points extensions while the coupon can only be used for exchange.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 17, 2020)

Judith Frye said:


> That's what I was wondering about - if I paid for trade power protection, do I get that cost refunded?  Laurie hadn't seen it yet as of 4/4, has anyone successfully seen that credit? Any advice about how best to ensure it comes through? Thanks to all! Missing annual St. Maarten trip in May!




I did get the trade power protection fee back, after canceling an exchange with check-in date of April 4. I got it pretty quickly, too.


----------



## Eric B (Apr 22, 2020)

Updated RCI travel/cancel information:

*Travel/Cancel Information*
RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. You may cancel Points and Weeks reservations for travel through May 31, 2020 and receive 100% of your Points or Trading Power back for a future reservation.

No exchange fee will be required if you book a vacation by November 30, 2020 for future travel. Please contact a Vacation Guide via Phone or Chat to process your request.
If you have Trading Power or Points expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Vacation Guides for additional options
If you would like to cancel and rebook call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks), 1-877-968-7476 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM, chat with us on RCI.com or complete the cancellation form 
* Please note that hotel, rental car, cruise, and activities cancellation policies are based on the individual provider and are not included in the RCI exchange cancellation policy.
** RCI will waive your next exchange fee up to the initial amount paid on your canceled vacation, if you book by November 30, 2020, for future travel.

Source:





__





						Travel/Cancel Information
					

Travel/Cancellation Information




					www.rci.com


----------



## Judy (Apr 22, 2020)

What's changed?  Has the "travel though" date been extended?  Has the time we have to use the exchange fee refund been shortened?


----------



## Eric B (Apr 22, 2020)

My recollection of the latest version was that you could only cancel an exchange coming up in the next 30 days in order to be eligible for the special treatment they are affording for the COVID-19 Public Health Emergency.  I posted it because they have now changed the eligibility criteria.  The booking window appears to be through November 30th with a travel-through window through the life of your underlying week/points as applicable, which might be extendable for whatever the appropriate fee is.  I can't tell you any more than what they posted, which is where I'm getting these responses from; if you've got further questions you could always contact RCI.


----------



## mark201235 (Apr 22, 2020)

Perhaps I'm a fool, but I'm still holding out hope to go to the beach over Memorial Day. I have a unit through RCI in OCMD for 5/22 check-in. I've had tomorrow marked on my calendar for awhile now as the day (30 days out via RCI's previous cancel notification) to cancel but I'm going to wait it out a few weeks to see how things go. Plenty of beach area to be able to remain socially distant from others.

We did have reservations at a hotel for the Cruisin' Ocean City event beginning May 14th (which was cancelled several days ago and I hadn't gotten around to cancelling rooms yet).  I just received a call from the hotel and was told that the visitors ban in OC had just been extended through May 15th.

Mark


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 22, 2020)

Just cancelled an exchange week through RCI chat (wait time of approx 10 minutes). The exchange was scheduled to start on May 29th. I had not bought any insurance but all the original TPUs were returned (expiring on the original date of booking - you can extend/combine for a fee) and exchange fee credited (to be used by Nov 30)


----------



## Synergy (Apr 22, 2020)

With a heavy heart, I just canceled our SF stay for the end of May.  Chat rep was connected instantly, our points were returned immediately, and we have until November to book something for before next July - or later, if we are willing to extend...  I can't knock RCI for their response (and I don't have any particular love for them) as I feel we were made fully whole without having purchased any insurance.


----------



## elaine (Apr 23, 2020)

I also don't have any particular love for RCI (but maybe now I do).  I was able to use those returned RCI points and C19 free exchange fee certificate to book a prime unit that I got via ongoing search. RCI applied both retroactively as my search hit 5 days prior to my cancelling 30 days before check in. RCI told me to confirm my held unit and then call back at 30 days to canx May unit due to C19 and they'd make the switch, which they did in under 7 minutes.
very satisfied.


----------



## bryjake (Apr 30, 2020)

RCI is currently issuing point and exchange fee* refunds for reservations up to 5/31/20
* Exchange free credit

Any word if they are considering extending the deadline up to 6/30/20?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 30, 2020)

bryjake said:


> RCI is currently issuing point and exchange fee* refunds for reservations up to 5/31/20
> * Exchange free credit
> 
> Any word if they are considering extending the deadline up to 6/30/20?


I hope so, although I suspect any extension will depend on reopening dates for resorts. If all or most reopen by June 1, RCI is probably less likely to extend that offer.


----------



## Judy (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone tried to deposit a future week from a resort that is currently closed, or from a resort located in a state that has a stay-at-home order in effect?


----------



## Eric B (May 8, 2020)

Updated COVID-19 cancellation policy for RCI, changing the cancellation and rebooking deadlines:
*Travel/Cancel Information*
RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. You may cancel Points and Weeks reservations for travel through June 15, 2020 and receive 100% of your Points or Trading Power back for a future reservation.

When cancelling a reservation for travel through June 15, 2020 no exchange fee will be required if you rebook your cancelled vacation by December 31, 2020 for future travel. Please contact a Vacation Guide via Phone or Chat to process your request.
If you have Trading Power or Points expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Vacation Guides for additional options.
If you would like to cancel and rebook call 1-800-338-7777 (RCI Weeks), 1-877-968-7476 (RCI Points)- Monday-Friday 8AM-8PM and Saturday 8AM-5PM, chat with us on RCI.com or complete the cancellation form 

* Please note that hotel, rental car, cruise, and activities cancellation policies are based on the individual provider and are not included in the RCI exchange cancellation policy.
** RCI will waive your next exchange fee up to the initial amount paid on your canceled vacation, if you book by December 31, 2020 for future travel.

Source:





__





						Travel/Cancel Information
					

Travel/Cancellation Information




					www.rci.com


----------



## Judy (May 8, 2020)

Thank you for posting this, Eric B.


----------



## bnoble (May 8, 2020)

Excellet. I have a 6/12 I was going to cancel and was hoping they'd extend things.


----------



## Eric B (May 8, 2020)

I've got a week starting 6/27 in Grand Cayman that has me in the same position.  My flight there has already been canceled, now I'm just stuck waiting until RCI extends their policy to cover all of June or the resort cancels it for me.  Seems like the island won't be open by then.


----------



## moonstone (May 8, 2020)

We were in the process of choosing our early and late summer getaways (using points or Last Calls or Extra Vacations) just before the travel restrictions were put in place but decided to hold off anyways.  Thank goodness we did. We aren't even sure we'll be able to go to our home resort in early November.
Now I am wondering why RCI isn't pro-rating our membership fees since we are unable to use any of their services, for, so far 3 mos, and maybe longer. The annual fee of $157.US  ($218. Cndn -but our weak dollar isn't their fault) is a lot to pay for being able to book vacations for only part of the year.  I realize the fee is cheaper when buying multi-year membership but that still doesn't allow us to book a week for next week or even next month.


~Diane


----------



## Judy (May 8, 2020)

moonstone said:


> Now I am wondering why RCI isn't pro-rating our membership fees since we are unable to use any of their services, for, so far 3 mos, and maybe longer. The annual fee of $157.US  ($218. Cndn -but our weak dollar isn't their fault) is a lot to pay for being able to book vacations for only part of the year.  I realize the fee is cheaper when buying multi-year membership but that still doesn't allow us to book a week for next week or even next month.  ~Diane



I guess that RCI, like all of the other travel companies, isn't making a lot of money right now, but still is having to pay their employees to help us cancel and rebook our exchanges.  It would be nice of them to extend our memberships or pro-rate the fees, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## travel maniac (May 8, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Updated COVID-19 cancellation policy for RCI, changing the cancellation and rebooking deadlines:
> *Travel/Cancel Information*
> RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. You may cancel Points and Weeks reservations for travel through June 15, 2020 and receive 100% of your Points or Trading Power back for a future reservation.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this. Cancelled an upcoming week beginning June 12 via chat on RCI.

Hope they extend the cancellation window to end of June so you can cancel your week!


----------



## bnoble (May 11, 2020)

In an unexpected surprise, I was refunded for the Points Protection Fee I'd paid on an early-June exchange that I canceled on Saturday.


----------



## travel maniac (May 11, 2020)

bnoble said:


> In an unexpected surprise, I was refunded for the Points Protection Fee I'd paid on an early-June exchange that I canceled on Saturday.



I'm not an RCI fan but IMO during the pandemic, their response has been excellent (I never thought I would say this during my lifetime!). It has been pretty easy to cancel and get a refund. Their cancellation policy seems easy to understand, compared to II.


----------



## Eric B (May 21, 2020)

Updated info today, extending cancellation policy for check ins through 6/30/2020:

*Travel/Cancel Information*
RCI is committed to providing you flexibility at this uncertain time. You may cancel Points reservations for travel through June 30, 2020 and receive 100% of your Pointsback for a future reservation. A significant amount of resorts in North America plan to be in operation by July 1, 2020 and they look forward to welcoming you back on vacation. Cancellation flexibility may be available in the future for dates beyond June 30, 2020 specific to individual properties that remain closed.

When cancelling a reservation for travel through June 30, 2020 no exchange fee will be required if you rebook your cancelled vacation by December 31, 2020 for future travel. Please contact a Vacation Guide via Phone or Chat to process your request.
If you have Points expiring and prefer more time to plan or travel, speak to one of our Vacation Guides for additional options

Source:





__





						English
					

RCI offers points and weeks’ timeshare owners member-only travel access and discounts for hotels, resorts, car rentals, cruises and more. Say hello to your every-trip travel source.




					www.rci.com


----------



## 5finny (May 21, 2020)

Just canceled the Manhattan Club for June 19
All TPU'S returned and credit given for exchange fee
Can retrade through January 2021
My TPU'S expire July 2020
I was told for TPU'S expiring June or July I could extend for $99 or combine TPU'S for the same price


----------

